

Google Releases 2-Step Verification in 40 Languages - moonlighter
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/07/2-step-verification-stay-safe-around.html

======
binh_nguyen
When I traveled away from my home, google always asked me for extra
information such as phone number or secondary email verification. I found
that's very useful and at time, very annoying. Not sure if i want to type in 2
passwords every time.

~~~
moonlighter
You can configure the 2nd pass to only be asked every X days, which would
address the annoyance factor somewhat.

